# How much do you feed froglets?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

How much do you feed froglets? As much as they can eat? Just got my first frogs today and they seem to eat everything, no matter how much I put in there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

*Froglet feeding*

I feed mine as much as possible but not so much that the food is crawling all over them.
later


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

about the same here, as much as they will eat until they are adults, but not as much as they are covered in flies.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Adam,

You may want to try feeding them twice a day with a smaller amount of flies - less chance of overfeeding them and having flies crawling all over the place. In a short time, you'll get a much better sense for their appetites and can adjust your feeding to their needs.

Bill


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I feed them a lot also. The twice a day feeding is a good idea. You just want to make sure that they are getting enough since they are growing. Once they mature you can always cut back but if they are eating whatever you give them I don't see any problem right now.


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had some problems getting the amount I feed right. To clarify, are you all saying to keep feeding as long as they're eating? Also, at what age do they usually mature? I'm on my first frogs (2 azureus, 2 tincs) so I'm not sure what their body type should look like exactly. 

Thanks for any help.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

*Food*

In my experiance there is no such thing as to much food,not enough has always been my worry.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with wort. I virtually surround my froglets and juveniles with food in their nursery tanks, as long as it isn't actually crawling all over them, put a few in about twice a day. I like to keep some flies or spingtails visible all the time for them. Once they are full-grown adults in the permanent tank however, there are some eating machines you can over-feed, including tincs and the related azureus, unless you scatter it a bit and make them work for it. My galacs and leucomelas will also tend to get rather portly, especially if the food is fed in one place and they don't have to work for it. The more shy frogs in these same group tanks may not be getting enough as well, so scattering the food gives them a chance against those first to the trough. But this isn't the same as overfeeding a White's tree frog or some of the others that may have cholesterol and obsesity problems from too many pinky mice, etc. If they are in a large enough habitat with lots of plants, they aren't going to be stressed out by excess food crawling on them, and as long as there are some flies still visible to your eye, they aren't about to starve. I usually feed daily (10 different species of darts in 12 vivariums) but skip a day if they aren't out hunting and I see stuff still crawling around in a particular habitat. I treat each vivarium individually.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

But you can feed adults to much. Some times you will see adutls that dont have a natural look to them and are over weight. This will also cause the frog to become less active and im sure cause internal problems as time goes on.


----------

